# probl de récupération d'abonnement électronique sur un i pad



## lucm (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à toutes, à tous,
Voilà mon problème. Je viens d'acheter un i pad 2. Précédemment, ma compagne qui a également un i pad 2, i phone et mac book, a installé le monde diplomatique sur son i pad 2; celui-ci apparaît donc dans sa bibliothèque. Donc, je voudrais pouvoir également accéder à une des versions disponibles ( 5 sont autorisées -. Le distributeur de la version électronique est "exactly editions" qui possède aussi une application i pad. J'ai écrit et chaque fois obtenu une réponse: voilà la copie de la réponse (ci dessous).
Seulement voilà mon fils me dit que l'i pad n'a pas d'i tunes et que seul le mac book en a un. Et par ailleurs, l'i tunes de ma compagne est associé à mon identifiant apple et donc sans doute au même identifiant que j'ai introduit en paramétrant mon nouvel i pad. Cependant son abonnement au monde diplomatique est associé à son adresse mail différente de la mienne et au code d'accès livré lors de l'achat de l'abonnement. Reste que lorsque j'essaie toutes les variantes ( son mail, le mien, et évidemment le code) pour pouvoir accéder au journal, apple me dit qu'il ne reconnaît pas mes données.

Je fais appel à plus malin(e) que moi parce que cela me dépasse

merci d'avance
    Bonjour Luc,  
    Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.  
     Je suis désolée de vous dire que votre compagne ayez besoin de se  connecter à votre compte iTunes (ça pourrait être changé dans les  Réglages), ou, sûr Exactly, on doit entrer votre détails de connexion  (nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe) dans les Réglages de l'application  pour accés à tous les numéros.  
    J'espère que ça vous aiderez!  
    Cordialement,  
 
  Best Wishes,  
    Laura Swainbank, Digital Administrator


----------



## lineakd (20 Mars 2013)

@lucm, est-ce que dans l'application "Réglages/iTunes Store et App Store", les "Identifiants Apple" sont identiques sur vos deux ipads? 
Est-ce que les identifiants d'accès à l'application "le monde diplomatique" sont-ils identiques sur vos deux tablettes?


----------

